# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Prof. Dr. Ahmet Davutoğlu Kimdir?

## ceyda

1959 yılında Konya/Taşkent'te doğdu. Ortaöğretimini İstanbul Erkek Lisesi'nde tamamladı. Boğaziçi Üniversitesi Ekonomi ve Siyaset Bilimi bölümlerinden mezun oldu. Aynı üniversitenin Kamu Yönetimi Bölümü'nde yüksek lisans, Siyaset Bilimi ve Uluslararası İlişkiler Bölümünde doktorasını tamamladı.

1990-1995 yılları arasında yurtdışında görev yaptıktan sonra 1996-1999 yılları arasında Marmara Üniversitesi'nde çalıştı. 1993'te doçent, 1999'da profesör oldu.

Beykent Üniversitesi'nde Uluslararası İlişkiler Bölümü başkanlığını yürütmektedir.

Alternative Paradigms (Lanham: University Press Of America, 1994) ve Civilizational Transformation and the Muslim World başlıklı kitapları yayınlanmıştır.

Ayrıca, özellikle uluslararası İlişkiler, bölgesel analizler, mukayeseli siyaset felsefesi, mukayeseli medeniyet tarihi araştırmalarını kapsayan değişik alanlarda disiplinlerarası bir yöntemle kaleme alınmış çalışmaları farklı dillerde yayınlanan Davutoğlu'nun 2001 yılı ortasında "Stratejik Derinlik" adlı bir kitabı yayınlanmıştır.

Bu kitabın önsözünde Davutoğlu şunları yazmaktadır: "Türkiye'ye çevreleyen yakın kara, yakın Deniz ve yakın kıta havzaları, coğrafi olarak da insanlık tarihinin ana damarının şekillendiği alanları kapsamaktadır. Soğuk Savaş sonrası dönemin getirdiği dinamik uluslar arası ve bölgesel konjonktürde en yakın havzasından başlayarak dışa açılması kaçınılmaz olan Türkiye'nin stratejik derinliğinin yakın kara, yakın deniz ve yakın kıta bağlantıları ile yeniden tanımlanması ve bu derinliğin jeopolitik, jeoekonomik ve jeokültürel boyutlarının dış politika parametreleri olarak kapsamlı bir şekilde yeniden değerlendirilmesi gerekmektedir. Modernite Avrupa-Merkezli bir tarihi sürecin eseriydi; küreselleşme ise kaçınılmaz bir şekilde başta Asya olmak üzere bütün insanlık birikimini tarihin akış seyrinde tekrar devreye sokacak unsunlar taşımaktadır. Tarihi birkimi etkin bir açılıma temel sağlayacak toplumların öne çıkacağı bu süreçte Türkiye tarihi derinliği ile stratejik derinliği arasında yeni ve anlamlı bir bütün oluşturma ve bu bütünü coğrafi derlik içinde hayata geçirme sorumluluğu ile karşı karşıyadır. Staretejik açıdan mihver bir ülke olan Türkiye, bu sorumluluklarının gereğini yerine getirmesi durumunda, yeni dengelerin oluşacağı daha istikrarlı uluslar arası konjonktüre daha uygun şartlarda giren merkez bir ülke konumu kazanacaktır."

Büyükelçiliğe, 2003'de, dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer ile Başbakanı Abdullah Gül'ün ortak kararıyla layık görülen Davutoğlu, özellikle 2008 yılında İsrail'in Gazze'ye yönelik saldırılarında Türkiye adına oynadığı önemli rol başta olmak üzere, çok sayıda dış politika konusunda adından sıkça söz ettirdi.

Davutoğlu'nun dış politika üzerine düşüncelerini ve tecrübelerini topladığı Stratejik Derinlik/Türkiye'nin Uluslararası Konumu adlı kitabının yanı sıra çok sayıda eseri bulunuyor.

Dışişleri Bakanı
Ahmet Davutoğlu Başbakanın 01 Mayıs 2009 günü açıkladığı yeni kabinede Dışişleri Bakanı olarak görev yapacak. Milletvekili olmayan Davutuğlu AK Parti hükümetinin parlamento dışından kabinede görev alan ilk bakan oldu.

Bir süredir Başbakan Erdoğan'ın dış politika danışmanlığını sürdüren Prof. Dr. Ahmet Davutoğlu, Dışişleri Bakanlığı görevini Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcılığı'na atanan Ali Babacan'dan devraldı.

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından 6 Temmuz 2011 günü açıklanan 61. Hükümette de Dışişleri Bakanı olarak görev aldı.

----------

